
Plaid Is Powering the Future of Banking – Inc.com - zachperret
https://www.inc.com/alex-moazed/plaid-wants-to-do-the-heavy-lifting-in-fintech.html
======
tear888
I'm still waiting for my account to be upgraded to production. How do I get
that prioritized?

